# Dysplasia Surgery?



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

I need a recommendation for a vet that can do dysplasia surgery in Utah. I was contacted by a guy with a dog that may need dysplasia surgery on his dog's elbow (not hip) and he is looking for specialist that he can trust.

Thanks,

Rut


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Don't know if it helps but a few years back I had my labs knee reconstructed by a dr. out of salt lake I believe. After 10 years there was no problems, guy did a great job. Call the layton vet clinic, that is where the surgery was done.


----------

